# QL3 courses?



## armyybrat59 (23 May 2011)

Can anyone tell me if the MP QL3 course set for September '11 still on? I have been told that the MP school in Borden might be closed until 2012. If it is to be still running, is it going to be in a different location? Anything you have heard would be greatly appreciated. Thanks in advance.


----------



## Container (23 May 2011)

im trying to wrap my head around why it would be closed. What reasoning did the person that told you this give you?


----------



## armyybrat59 (23 May 2011)

???  I have no further info on this so I couldn't tell you. What I would still like to know from anyone in the know....is there going to be a QL3 crse this September as planned in Borden or are these courses going to be in some other location? If you have any info on this I would like to hear from you. Thank you.


----------



## garb811 (23 May 2011)

Last I've heard, there is no plan to shut down the Academy and all courses scheduled to run, will run.  I'm not intimate with the Academy though, so maybe something has just come up that I'm unaware of, but I highly doubt it.

Maybe whoever it is you've heard this *rumour* from is wrong?


----------



## armyybrat59 (23 May 2011)

Thank you for your response. As most info that is passed from person to person usually starts as a rumour, it can't be helped. Again thanks for the info(?).


----------



## garb811 (23 May 2011)

armyybrat59 said:
			
		

> Thank you for your response. As most info that is passed from person to person usually starts as a rumour, it can't be helped. Again thanks for the info(?).


Sure it can be helped, stop listening to rumour mongers and wait for the official word to come down before you flinch.  Even if the rumour is true, there is absolutely nothing you can do about it, so stop worrying and get on with more important things.


----------

